# want to introduce myself



## fireflygirl (Apr 17, 2008)

Music Director (The Juilliard School)- Music Technology
Singer/ Flute/ Drums

Companies worked for:
Elaines father worked for the 433rd San Antonio Texas, As an aircraft mechanic.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2008)

You have a VERY diverse resume! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome. Could use a few more ladies around here.


----------



## Becca (Apr 17, 2008)

OH Sh*t! we're supposed to be 'ladies'..weeelllllll...I'm OUT!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh, I wasn't speaking about you sweetie. We know your no lad.....uhhhh....I mean, we just think of you as one of the gu........ummmmm.......sooooooo, get any rain lately?

Just teasing. You know your our resident queen!!!!


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 17, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> OH Sh*t! we're supposed to be 'ladies'..weeelllllll...I'm OUT!



Not to worry Mrs. Les, we have a very loose definition of "Ladies". 
Warm, breathing with or without mechanical assistance, non male, birth certificate has a female name listed other than mothers....works for us!!!!
Oh sorry ....Welcome Fireflygirl!


----------



## A4K (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome aboard 'Fly girl!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome! I'm also a musician of about 12-13years in guitar but have dabbled in other areas.


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2008)

::blushes:: thanky Thorlifter.

OH, and please pardon my manners Flygirl..I'm still loopy from surgery. WELCOME to the motley crew!! Everyone(ok..we do get our share of dorks) is awesome and quite knowledgeable(sp?? f'it) and MOST of the guys even remember to put the seat back down!


----------



## Good2Go (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi fireflygirl, Chocks Away an all that stuff.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Fireflygirl:

Welcome to the forum. See I told you !!!

Charles


----------



## parsifal (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome. There are lots of good people and good stories and information And some of these guys will make you laugh till you cry.. Hope youo enjoy yourself


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DBII (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome, lady

DBII


----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 18, 2008)

Fireflygirl, I taught on the White Mountain Apache Reservation in Arizona. My friend Glenwas a Singer and was studyingto become a Shaman. Welcome to the forum!-Karl


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 18, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Everyone(ok..we do get our share of dorks)



You talking about Lucky again?



Les'Bride said:


> ....and MOST of the guys even remember to put the seat back down!



Nope, not talking about Lucky!


----------



## Bf109_g (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi there fireflygirl and welcome to Warbirds


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Oh, I wasn't speaking about you sweetie. We know your no lad.....uhhhh....I mean, we just think of you as one of the gu........ummmmm.......sooooooo, get any rain lately?
> 
> Just teasing. You know your our resident queen!!!!


And here I thought that Njaco and Matt308 were our resident queens... 

Oooh, and welcome to you.....


----------



## trackend (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome FFG, we could do with a bit of culture from the arts world on here.
I once appeared in a school nativity play but I was not a popular child so I didnt get a very good role. 
Some how I dont remember a slug being mentioned in the bible as one of the animals in the manger.


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Fireflygirl!!!
Welcome to the forum.
Greetings from Portugal!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 20, 2008)

trackend said:


> Welcome FFG, we could do with a bit of culture from the arts world on here.
> I once appeared in a school nativity play but I was not a popular child so I didnt get a very good role.
> Some how I dont remember a slug being mentioned in the bible as one of the animals in the manger.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2008)

fireflygirl said:


> Generally I am her because I have a passion to fly. I also appreciate those who have stories that inspire.



Welcome Firefly!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello Fireflygirl. welcome to the forum.


----------

